# Explore Greenbury Point Annapolis Sun 2/8/15 10 am AA Public Water Access Committee



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all,

There an opportunity for public water access at Greenbury Point in Annapolis. We have our eye on Reach G on Mill Creek on this photo. We're doing a recon hike on Sunday 2/8/15 at 10 am. Come take a hike. Details below the photo. 

Greenbury is child and dog friendly.

Thanks, Lisa








====================================

Explore the Navy's Greenbury Point Conservation Area with the Anne Arundel Public Water Access Committee at 10 am this Sunday, February 8, 2015. We have a narrow window of opportunity to ask for public water access as part of shoreline restoration at this federal facility. Public comments are due February 27, 2015.

Greenbury Point is where the Severn River meets the Chesapeake Bay. The three Greenbury radio towers across the river from Annapolis and the Naval Academy are a landmark. Greenbury's 231 acres at the mouth of the Severn are a favorite public spot for birdwatching, hiking and running. The Navy intends to repair 28,000 linear feet of badly eroded Greenbury shoreline. We will explore Greenbury and see how boat ramps, kayak launches and other public water access could fit into the shoreline restoration.

Meet at the Greenbury Nature Center at 265 Bullard Blvd, Annapolis, MD at 10 am on Sunday, 2/8/15. From Annapolis, take the 450 Naval Academy Bridge north across the Severn. After you cross the bridge, take Route 648 North. Keep right at the intersection of 648 North and Greenbury Point Road. Go past the golf course and the brigade sports complex on your left and you’ll see the Nature Center on the right.

The weather forecast for Sunday is 50 degrees and sunny. Come take a hike along the water with us.


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Here's the summary page:









Lisa


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Lisa, please post some feedback on your recon of Greenbury Point. That would be prime and much needed water access for us fishermen. Thanks.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Man that would be an awesome spot to fish. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Good morning,

Sorry for the late notice. Please email your comments in support of public water access at Greenbury Point by tomorrow, 2/27/15. Greenbury Point is the Navy facility where the Severn meets the Chesapeake Bay across from Annapolis. There is great potential for kayak launching and shore fishing on Mill Creek (Reach F and Reach G) and Carr Creek (Reach D1) and for shore fishing on the Bay (Reach F). There's a 5 year restoration of 5 miles of Greenbury shoreline and we want public water access included in the gazillion dollar project. Email your comments to: Anna Lubetski [email protected]

The government did NOT post the request for public comments online so we put it up here:

http://www.aacwt.org/kayak/aawt/aawt...t&autoframed

Look at page 4 of the pdf/page 3 of the document for a handy map.

If you look under News on the http://www.aacwt.org you'll find talking points and letters of support from National Park Service Chesapeake Bay, EPA, CPA and whoever else has sent theirs in.

I'm going to write in my role as chair of the Water Trail Committee and ask for soft launches on Carr Creek on Reach D1 and Mill Creek on Reach G and Reach F. If you look at the photo of the Possum Point signboard, shorefishing is limited to military and civilian military employees. There's a lot of shoreline and it would be great if it was open to fishing by the general public. 

In your email, please include:

+Your interest in the water and how you use water access: fish, go out with your kids, your dog

+Why you want public water access at Greenbury Point

+First and last names and snail mail address so they know you are a real person

I've attached photos of our Greenbury recon hike.

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Here are 2 photos of Carr Creek:















The sheltered portion of Carr Creek is Reach D1 on the proposal map.

Lisa


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Lisa thanks for the info but the web site *http://www.aacwt.org/kayak/aawt/aawt...t&autoframed* says " The webpage cannot be found".


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

catman said:


> Lisa thanks for the info but the web site *http://www.aacwt.org/kayak/aawt/aawt...t&autoframed* says " The webpage cannot be found".


Thanks for the heads up. Poke around under News at http://www.aacwt.org and look for Greenbury Point proposal under Projects.

We've got maps underway as well but Greenbury is this week's mission. 

Lisa


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Photo 5 - Possum Point. You cannot drive down to this area anymore. You must park your car up the hill and walk down. Very tidal area - Great for young stripers in the Spring on jig/paddletail plastics.

Area with the concrete pad is very small to even launch a small boat. Tide dependent too...

Any other questions? I work 1/4 mile from here on the Naval station.

Sandcrab



LisaKayaker said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Sorry for the late notice. Please email your comments in support of public water access at Greenbury Point by tomorrow, 2/27/15. Greenbury Point is the Navy facility where the Severn meets the Chesapeake Bay across from Annapolis. There is great potential for kayak launching and shore fishing on Mill Creek (Reach F and Reach G) and Carr Creek (Reach D1) and for shore fishing on the Bay (Reach F). There's a 5 year restoration of 5 miles of Greenbury shoreline and we want public water access included in the gazillion dollar project. Email your comments to: Anna Lubetski [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

All photos are of Possum point or the boat launch which is nearby. 

Sandcrab


----------

